# Fixed Beds - What do you think?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Over on THIS thread there seems to be a bit of a debate about fixed beds. It seems there is a total misunderstanding between the fixed bed and the lounge layout camps!

Given that the large proportion of European vans are of the fixed bed variety - what are your views?

We've had both layouts and much prefer the fixed bed.

For us, if we want to lounge we lay on the bed and watch a film. Our van is a 6m panel van and most of our time away is spent driving, exploring, outside enjoying the weather or sat at a table working.

The 'garage' under a fixed bed also provides masses of storage space without crawling around in under seat lockers. Our bed (and full sized, one piece mattress with 'proper' bedding) is always there for us when we want it.

What are your views?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Ours is a sort of best of both worlds. We use the rear L shaped lounge as a permanent bed. We still have use of the dining area as seating and the TV can be swivelled to be viewed from bed or dining area.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think we've got the best of both worlds: two 3ft by 6ft 6 ins long fixed beds/seats in a large, open space. If we want a double then it takes seconds to extend to 7.5 ft wide- no faffing with cushions etc so no effort. We can lounge on them in the evenings- we're not hardy enough to sit outside in winter.

We've looked at many, many vans and find some quite claustrophobic and gloomy with lots of separate little spaces, lots of furniture and a small fixed bed at the back.

However, if we were living it in full time then possibly we'd go for fixed but I'm not sure I'd then get on with dinette seating, which plays havoc with my back !

G


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

We had a dinette with overcab bed.
Changed last year to an Adria with fixed bed above garage storage.
Must say fixed bed every time. Much more comfy for lounging and sleeping.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I replied yes to the poll, but only in respect of a permanent pull down bed over the cab as I think the space taken by a fixed bed at the rear makes the usable day time space too small, in our 6M Mh at least. After all, this is a fixed bed in that we don't have to re-arrange cushions and infills in order to sleep, and the bed is always available for instant use, freeing up the rest of the floor space to a large lounge, easily accommodating six or seven people, or luxurious lounging for two. Just our preference, other will prefer different of course.

curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its an old debate and there will always be two camps who wont be budged and why should they?

As I said in the other thread, I like having two separate areas. A front dinette and a big rear lounge. I can work in the front while Michelle watches TV or vice versa.

The other thing that concerns me about fixed beds is all the ones I have seen are tiny. We have a massive pine bed at home and the rear lounge bed in the Konitki is massive. I have never understood why British Beds are so small.

Like I said though in the other thread if we want a fixed bed for a couple of days we just leave it down.

As for the garage, yes its low down but there is still plenty of space in there. Never had a storage problem and the scooter goes on a rack.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

For us, it has got to be fixed. Can't be bothered making up a bed and every morning storing everything away.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Got to be fixed for us
What's wrong with lounging on a fixed bed during the day.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fixed for us, this feature made us buy Cheyenne.
We had gone out to purchase a pvc.


Dave p


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think unlike Continentals we have to spend far more time in our vans because of our climate. I think a fixed bed makes most vans pokey and you need a decent sized van to really have a fixed bed. I do not like them but the OH would not be without one.

I don't spend much more than 6 or 7 hours in bed, the rest of the day I am up and about. I therefore prefer a spacious large living area.

peedee


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Weve just gone for a fixed bed having become fed up with having to put a bed up every night.
The layout we have chosen still has a large lounge area for us to use during the day but it is 7.4m long.


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Fixed Beds-What do you think?*

I think it depends what kind of van you have. How often you use it and how long you go away for.

I like panel van conversions and I'm changing for a fixed bed PVC next for several reasons:-

Large underbed storage.

Valuable locker space not taken up by bulky bedding.

It's handy to dive on for a quick nap when on a long drive.

Luxury of watching a film in bed (a luxury I don't have/ don't do at home).

Option of fitting my own quality mattress if necessary as I'm a back sufferer.

Comfortable cab seats to sit on when using dinette.

I'm a keen gig goer and use the van for visiting out of the way pubs and venues. I've lost count of the times I've fallen asleep sitting on the bench seats when battered, because the easy to use rock and roll bed was a "bridge too far."

Cheers, John.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pete4x4 said:


> Weve just gone for a fixed bed having become fed up with having to put a bed up every night.


I think this has to be the cruncher ! If you have to rearrange cushions and fight small bits of infill into tight spaces then a fixed bed must become a good option. If you've got a let- down bed, or in our case, two long, wide bench seats, then it is not so critical. We had one van for a short time only and swopped it for the same model but 1 ft longer so that we had 2 long bench seats instead of 2 shorter bench seats and didn't need to make up beds each night.

G


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We have a panel van with a rear L-shaped lounge. We spent a year travelling in it and generally put the bed away every day. I prefer having it with a bit more space at the back, though we didn't take the second table with us as we were trying to save space.

For us an important factor was keeping our bedding cleaner. If we'd left the bed up, or had a fixed bed, the dog would have slept on it at every opportunity!

Lesley


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We have tried both ,but prefer the fixed bed in our Bolero.As already said it depends what mh you have.
We have plenty of room to lounge about ,so i have voted for the fixed bed.

Les


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Got to be fixed bed for us, Voyager, E765 and now E769 all fixed beds

However each to their own

Live and let live and all that good stuff, just enjoy freedom in all shapes and sizes

Happy Motorhoming


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Fixed bed, although we have twin beds in ours, with bathroom across the back and a lounge which can seat 6 or 8 at a pinch.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Fixed Beds-What do you think?*



korky24 said:


> I'm a keen gig goer and use the van for visiting out of the way pubs and venues. I've lost count of the times I've fallen asleep sitting on the bench seats when battered, because the easy to use rock and roll bed was a "bridge too far."
> 
> Cheers, John.


Love it! At last a good reason for a fixed bed!

Although I dont buy the reason that its too much hassle to put up a bed everynight. All I have to do is pull out the slats in the middle (3 seconds), push the two end lounge cushions from either side in the middle (5 Seconds). Thats it, 7ft by 6ft 6 bed. Chuck on sleeping bag or sheet for the bottom, tuck it in at the end (10 seconds), chuck on Douvet (5 seconds), get in bed. Ok if I have had a few it might take a bit longer but its hardly a hassle.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Agree entirely Barryd and that is exactly what we did in the last van but we used a fitted sheet to hold everything together. Our new van has a fixed rear single bed, and overcab and a pull out double, but its on an 8 metre chassis. 

peedee


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

It takes us five minutes in the evening, and another five minutes in the morning, to convert our lovely comfortable bed (two singles or massive double) into a lovely comfortable lounge-cum-sprawling about area.

Try doing that with a fixed bed.

As others have said though, whichever you prefer is the one to go for.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The fixed bed takes up far too much room


but I love it!



We used to have a van where every night, just at the point where only sleep was on our minds (well mostly), we had to kick people out and start making the bed. Now because we are old, poor, grumpy and do not have so much social space, we have very few guests (no room for many guests) but can go to bed at the drop of a hat!

Alan


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Mikemoss said:


> It takes us five minutes in the evening, and another five minutes in the morning, to convert our lovely comfortable bed (two singles or massive double) into a lovely comfortable lounge-cum-sprawling about area.
> 
> Try doing that with a fixed bed.
> 
> As others have said though, whichever you prefer is the one to go for.


That mirrors our take on sleeping arrangements exactly. Without fail, every visitor to our van that comments on our layout (from mainly) fixed bed units has said how much roomier our van seemed to be compared to theirs.
However I wish we had the underbed garage storage a fixed bed often gives.
Horses for courses.
Ken


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lesleykh said:


> For us an important factor was keeping our bedding cleaner. If we'd left the bed up, or had a fixed bed, the dog would have slept on it at every opportunity!
> 
> Lesley


We found the answer to this ( no dog but we don't want to sit on the bedclothes all day) was a couple of goose down duvets that take seconds to fold into cushion covers. For sleeping on we have 2 down and feather mattress toppers,each in a plain white cotton cover. These are rolled up in covers that match the cushions and form back rolls on the long seats during the day. Our pillows are feather cushions that go back in cushion covers.

G


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have the same van as Addie and agree that the fixed bed across the back really suits us. 

The mattress that came in our Twin is very comfortable and it's always available if one of us wants a nap or an early night. We have found it's the best compromise for us. 

The bed makes a useful place for putting the clutter we acquire eg when shopping before storing it underneath. We normally take the dinette table down in the evenings and as the cab seats are comfy we can stretch out ok to watch the tv etc. 

If one of us wants to get up early in the mornings we have plenty of room which we didn't have in our AS Symbol once the transverse bed was made up.

Steve


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

A fixed bed was always a priority when we were looking for a van,got fed up making up the bed when we used to tug.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> I replied yes to the poll, but only in respect of a permanent pull down bed over the cab as I think the space taken by a fixed bed at the rear makes the usable day time space too small, in our 6M Mh at least. After all, this is a fixed bed in that we don't have to re-arrange cushions and infills in order to sleep, and the bed is always available for instant use, freeing up the rest of the floor space to a large lounge, easily accommodating six or seven people, or luxurious lounging for two. Just our preference, other will prefer different of course.
> 
> curlyboy


Ditto for us, ours has a large lounge area,we can seat 7 around the table,even with the bed dropped we can still seat 5 

Rgds Paul


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Neither of us nod off at all hours of the day to need a fixed bed.

Takes me moments to lay out the duvets and undersheets whilst the boss is in the loo, and equally quick to shake clean and fold away next morning.

I recently retired and we plan longer travels............I can see myself eating my words rather soon.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Fixed bed for us was a priority.
Ours is so comfy - just like a real bed! Many of the seat/made up variety are not too comfortable as seats or as a bed.
To start another debate: which kind of fixed bed?
Across the back?
Pull down
French or longitudinal?

Bob


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Got to be fixed. But it took a lot of looking at motorhomes before I found a layout I liked.
Tim


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Love our fixed bed. Always get a really good night's sleep. No probelm 'lounging' at the front dinette. We turn the cab seats round, recline them and he puts his feet up on side bench, I put mine up on bench opposite. Dogs lie under the table. Everybody's happy!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Before our first van we decided that fixed beds were a waste of lounging space and definate No No. So our first two vans had versions of the assemble before bedtime variety.
Our current van has a fixed bed and to date we think its the dogs bananas.
As mentioned by another poster the garage underneath is most usefull and can house our smaller motorbike when required.
So at the moment our vote is definately for Fixed.


Steve


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Fixed bed had a non fixed before was a total PIA. We choose all our 3 mh with fixed beds by walking along and looking at side doors - if it was part way down we looked if it was at the back we passed :lol: 

In reply to what sort go for the one across the back. Have mooched and looked at the ones in the middle of the van so access both sides but they are quite narrow, they would be better if not huge curves that cut off half the leg space l think.

Tried to sleep in the over cab bed once l think Brian and l made it part way through the night before we gave up with claustrophobia and went back to the normal bed.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Before we bought our current MH we had a VW camper in which we had to make the bed every evening and shift all of the stuff that was stored on it upto the front of the bus.

This was OK but started to be a pain in the end.

So, we moved upto our MH which has a fixed bed and garage.

I think because we moved up from a VW the comparitive lack of living space (compared to a dinette or U lounge) still seems like a palace.

Fixed bed all the way for us.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Fixed bed for us, its a UK kingsize over the cab with plenty of headroom


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I never thought of an over-cab bed as being a fixed bed but I guess it is, except you may still have to climb over someone if in the night....

Alan


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I never thought of an over-cab bed as being a fixed bed but I guess it is, except you may still have to climb over someone if in the night....
> 
> Alan


That's not a problem...and the mattress is one piece, very comfortable, and whilst we can both climb the steps to get in to it, we are extremely happy with sleeping over the cab. 
It means we can have a 5.5 metre van. a dinette that can seat 4 with 4 seat belts, and a settee opposite.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My wife always loved sleeping over the cab, we had windows on three sides and she could peep through the curtains. She also slept on the inside and got up less than I do in the night (once was enough).
My second gripe was that I am a bit of a woos when it comes to climbing up ladders with bare feet, it really was not very comfortable on my feet (Aaah  ).
However, I have seen some really spacious over-cab beds and may re-think my prejudice. My wife fears the 'drop-down' Hymer beds with the fabric screen around. She is convinced that a time will come when her bare bum becomes exposed through some negligent stitching, they do also impose upon the front living space if only one person wishes to go to bed.
So unless something better comes along, a fixed rear bed remains favourite.
Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Had all three over the years

Ancient Pilote on a Renault Trafic. 2 rear bunks Not bad but OLD base vehicle (as in 1985!  ) so that quickly got changed (after we decided we DID like M'homing) for......

Hymer A class with drop down bed. Thought that was the answer to our prayers BUT the bed wasnt "square" The front was curved (to fit the windscreen of course :roll: ) so there was sod all room at shoulder level :roll: So THAT got changed after a few years for.........

Autotrail coachbuilt (7.3m) with a fixed French bed. Luverly Jubbly !!! Wider than a normal double, fully sprung matress (with memory foam topper, and its not hidden down a tunnel like many transverse rear beds seem to be, Perfick!! 

We did wonder whether we would find it a lot of wasted space (which was our first reaction years ago when we looked at one in our Pilote days) but we have not found that to be the case at all. After 3 years of use I have yet to find anything (other than a new Cheiftain or Commanche @70K+   ) I would change it for. Loads of room in the front lounge with two opposing sofas and swiveling cab seat (NOT a poxy dinette arrangement which I HATE with a passion bordering on fanaticism, I find they are SO uncomfortable to relax in) But having said that there are only ever the 2 of us present.

There are many reasons to like/dislike a particular layout/bed location/design etc. Its all down to personal preferences really. I have a mate with a (7.1m) Burstner A class with 2 lateral rear bunks over a garage and I find the whole van to be VERY claustrophobic but he loves it. Nowt as strange as folk is there??

Its all down to what suits YOU. Unless you design your own from scratch there will always be some aspect of ownership that will have to compromise over.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hige U shaped lounge that converts into a 7 foot by 7 foot bed. Takes 2 minutes literally to turn it back into two long sofas. 

During the day its a really roomy, put your feet up, slobby lounge (no bench seats, bolt upright, facing each other thank God).

Got a fixed huge overcab bed permanently if we want a kip during the day together. If not just stretch out on a sofa at the back on own.

Every possible combination is covered in my van. Seperate diner to sit at on PC midships if wifey wants to watch TV, Seperate bed for daytime kip over cab. Seperate lounge with TONS of leg room during the day. Dining area in back and centre when more than 4 adults are eating inside.

Ticks all my boxes.

I would just end up using a permanent bed to dump stuff on in the day to be honest. Other than saving 2 minutes making it up in the evening I can't see the point in giving up a third of the vehicle. 

Paul


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have always advocated that everything in the motorhome should serve 2 purposes if possible,therefore a spacious lounge seating area that converts into a double bed has always been my personal preference.

However as we get older and more decrepit the idea of a fixed bed to simply flop into at night becomes ever more attractive.No pratting about with the mattress jigsaw puzzle and bedding when you are tired and partially inebriated.:x 

We have the L shape lounge which is remarkably spacious in the daytime but the double is a pain to erect at night.So to compromise we now sleep feet to feet on the L shape lounge seats.It works well,all we have to do is to get the sleeping bags down from the overcab(there are only 2 of us now)and get comfy.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

We had a caravan in which we had to make up the bed each night.

After a six week tour of France putting out and packing back the bed, rolling up our Raskalf Douvaly's and cramming them under the settee it was one of the key points (though Yvonne was not phased by making up a bed) in our choice of motorhome.

We finally decided on a French bed, though did like the over garage bed, but seemed a bit claustraphobic when laying on them.

However, not having to make up the bed and leaving out the bedding is so nice.

Do miss the U shaped lounge with it's comfortable day lounging, but in the end the convienience of the fixed bed and the extra storage under the French bed won out in the end


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I like the idea of a fixed bed, but do not want a van longer than 6m and the living/cooking area gets too squeezed for my liking.

I do hanker after a drop down bed though! One day!!

When on my own I cheat and leave one single made up as I have 2 facing sofas. Works a treat.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Fixed bed at the back - comfortable, spacious, and always available. Love it.

Central dinette seats up to 9 (as long as they are friendly and don't want to move around all at once). 

Have all the space we need really.

Spent years making up beds in caravans - it does only take moments, but never as comfortable as a our current fixed bed mattress.

I do understand why people who want shorter vans may regard the space taken by a fixed bed as a compromise though.


Regards,
John


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

The drop down bed will always win for us (until we are too decrepit to clibmb the ladder). Real bedding and we have no problems with the curved mattress. Leaves us with 'bar' and side sofa arrangement mid van and u-shaped lounge at rear. The long sofa at the back of the lounge is great for a daytime snooze and the sides are long enough for us to lounge and watch a film. 

Although our current van is ancient, we have only found one van layout we would want to replace it with - a modern Rapido with drop down bed which is rather out of our price range.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Addie said:


> Over on THIS thread there seems to be a bit of a debate about fixed beds. It seems there is a total misunderstanding between the fixed bed and the lounge layout camps!
> 
> Given that the large proportion of European vans are of the fixed bed variety - what are your views?
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree- our French Rapido is designed with touring in mind - good for touring, sleeping , eating but lounging aspects are a bit limited - but in France you wouldn't be lounging INSIDE you'd be lounging OUTSIDE !


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, 
We have a fixed island bed (no climbing over each other in the night!) and separate loo/wash basin and shower. 
Brilliant!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have two fixed raised single beds over the garage with pull out centre making a large double, all kept made up with three single sheets

Back of the singles lift up on rachet to make a reclining seat, used last week on cold damp evenings to watch a video on bedroom TV, tucked up warm in bed

Great also for a summer afternoon snooze or read as there are three windows in the bed area to catch the breeze

I love it

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Coulstock said:


> our French Rapido is designed with touring in mind - good for touring, sleeping , eating but lounging aspects are a bit limited - but in France you wouldn't be lounging INSIDE you'd be lounging OUTSIDE !


I think this is the difference between European and UK made vans. Until reasonably recently very few Europeans were on the road before late Spring/ early summer and they all went home in mid Autumn. They certainly did not expect to camp in winter. Hence European vans are designed so that you need to spend as little time inside as possible and you sit outside.

In UK there has always been a tradition of camping throughout the year and always been the expectation that it might be too cold to be outside at night. Hence UK built vans have always been designed to be comfortable and light places to sit and live in and have plenty of windows and open space.

G


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Have enjoyed both and both have their merits. 

When we had the rear end lounge Swift Kontiki, which was the layout where you make your bed up every night, I must confess I did really love the comfort of the wrap around lounge seating area. However since having changed to a 2 single fixed bed layout, I much prefer this option and it is heaven being able to climb into a ready made and proper bed with a comfortable cold foam mattress every night. I wouldn't want to go back to making up the bed every night now but I did find the Kontiki lounge area particularly enjoyable to lounge about in. 

I don't think there's any layout that can be classed as better than another and basically, as far as I'm concerned, it's all just a matter of personal preference. 

Sue


----------

